# India Win the Test Match at perth.Teach Australia A lesson



## Harvik780 (Jan 19, 2008)

.Yeah we won. And put an end to their so called making of a world record.


----------



## RCuber (Jan 19, 2008)

heh  it was interestiing to see the tailenders bat


----------



## Harvik780 (Jan 19, 2008)

One more test to go.Hope we can draw the series.


----------



## Rockstar11 (Jan 19, 2008)

*gigasmilies.googlepages.com/36.gif *gigasmilies.googlepages.com/36.gif


----------



## New (Jan 19, 2008)

*gigasmilies.googlepages.com/36.gif*gigasmilies.googlepages.com/36.gif*gigasmilies.googlepages.com/36.gif*gigasmilies.googlepages.com/36.gif*gigasmilies.googlepages.com/36.gif

we could have win the last test also*gigasmilies.googlepages.com/40.gif


----------



## a_tif (Jan 19, 2008)

party party party


----------



## ico (Jan 19, 2008)

India deserved the VICTORY.........


----------



## ThinkFree (Jan 19, 2008)

Australia's first defeat at their home since they lost to India in 2003 at Adelaide.
They couldn't better their own record of 16 consecutive test wins.
Their first defeat at Perth in 11 years

Nice way to teach arrogant Aussies a lesson


----------



## sam9s (Jan 19, 2008)

Harvik780 said:


> .Yeah we won. And put an end to their so called making of a world record.



It was India again who stopped them the previous time when they were at the verge of 17th record victory. And its India again.........proud to be an Indian......


----------



## motobuntu (Jan 19, 2008)

Congrats to all & indian team for this amazing n historical win.
n wish indian team will keep the spirits high in nxt match also.


----------



## Gigacore (Jan 19, 2008)

looks like the forum is celebrating...


----------



## NucleusKore (Jan 19, 2008)

A welcome win after a week of controversy


----------



## Brave_Hunt (Jan 19, 2008)

Like I said boys. We've done It before and We'll do it again.   Nice slap on Aussie's face.


----------



## RCuber (Jan 19, 2008)

Now interviews will be taken for the following guys and will be telecasted over and over again in the news channels.
Rahuls son, Tendulkars Driver, Phatans chai walla, Sehwag's kam walli bai, Dhoni's Cow, Ishanth sharma's pet cat and Kumble's dog jumbo. 

Already im seeing interviews of suniel shetty, aravinda disilva.


----------



## phreak0ut (Jan 19, 2008)

Great news! @Charan-


----------



## nvidia (Jan 19, 2008)

*gigasmilies.googlepages.com/42a.gif


----------



## vaibhavtek (Jan 19, 2008)

hurray *gigasmilies.googlepages.com/36.gif*gigasmilies.googlepages.com/36.gif

we won.  *gigasmilies.googlepages.com/6.gif


----------



## kpmsivachand (Jan 19, 2008)

Cong to indian team.... Hope to win next match also...


----------



## ArZuNeOs (Jan 19, 2008)

i would like to say....When indians get emotionally disturbed they avenge the persons who caused it

Remember the World Cup (the last 2 editions) where India was humiliated at beginning & later went on to rock the whole Cricket


----------



## nvidia (Jan 19, 2008)

ArZuNeOs said:


> i would like to say....When indians get emotionally disturbed they avenge the persons who caused it
> 
> Remember the World Cup (the last 2 editions) where India was humiliated at beginning & later went on to rock the whole Cricket


In that case, we need a controversy every time there is a match.. We can beat 'em all!


----------



## Cool G5 (Jan 19, 2008)

Yahoo!!!!!!!!
Chak de India.
Was glad that we showed them we can win even without cheating.

Guys quickly switch on your tv sets & go to "INDIA TV".I got a chance to come on tv.I was in a coverage over India's victory.Look in Mumbai screen.
I am wearing a pink t-shirt & am standing back of the announcer.


----------



## abhijit_reddevil (Jan 19, 2008)

Congratulations! Hope we can win the next test also and square the series 2-2. We could have won 2-1 if not for that stupid bucknor and benson.


----------



## j1n M@tt (Jan 19, 2008)

*gigasmilies.googlepages.com/67.gifHurry.......India won on d *World's Fastest Pitch. 
*Aussies thought we will fail to play on fast pitches....but we outdone them and showed them hw 2 play with bat and ball, without bluffing(*gigasmilies.googlepages.com/realmad.gif)


*gigasmilies.googlepages.com/35.gif  *gigasmilies.googlepages.com/69.gif


----------



## Manshahia (Jan 19, 2008)

really enjoyed watching this test match after so many years..
BTW laxman's performance was pretty good...


----------



## fun2sh (Jan 19, 2008)

hip hip hurray!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## nix (Jan 19, 2008)

have they won the test series??

when they have not won the real thing... why all this celebration. they can square the series... but a win is a win...


----------



## ThinkFree (Jan 19, 2008)

^^They have done what no other team could do for 5-6 years(beating Aussies in Australia). They have become first Asian team to beat Aus in Perth. Also they have stopped there streak of 16 consecutive wins. Aren't these reasons enough for celebration?


----------



## j1n M@tt (Jan 19, 2008)

ya, there r pretty Gud reasons to celebrate.....*gigasmilies.googlepages.com/113.gif


----------



## casanova (Jan 20, 2008)

Also, India was the first team to defeat Aus in a test in 4 days.


----------



## gaurav_indian (Jan 20, 2008)

Charan said:


> Now interviews will be taken for the following guys and will be telecasted over and over again in the news channels.
> Rahuls son, Tendulkars Driver, Phatans chai walla, Sehwag's kam walli bai, Dhoni's Cow, Ishanth sharma's pet cat and Kumble's dog jumbo.
> 
> Already im seeing interviews of suniel shetty, aravinda disilva.



tumhe badi knowledge hai in sabki sehwag ki kamwali bai ke saath chakkar toh nahi chal raha tumhara?


----------



## Garbage (Jan 20, 2008)

gaurav_indian said:


> tumhe badi knowledge hai in sabki sehwag ki kamwali bai ke saath chakkar toh nahi chal raha tumhara?


kyon gaurav, tera usake pehele tha kya, ki itane ukhad rahe ho 

BTW, nice Avatar !! Suites you !! 

[size=-1]NO OFFENCE !![/size]


----------



## gaurav_indian (Jan 20, 2008)

Garbage said:


> kyon gaurav, tera usake pehele tha kya, ki itane ukhad rahe ho
> 
> BTW, nice Avatar !! Suites you !!
> 
> [size=-1]NO OFFENCE !![/size]



tere keede ko nahi khayega tension mat le.Bahut hi masoom pig hai.


----------



## x3060 (Jan 21, 2008)

its really good to see our team in a great form..., we really should have won the 2nd test tooo...


----------

